# Picked up new scattergun last weekend



## switchback (Aug 5, 2009)

I already had a winchester 1300 in like new shape. Since they quit making them and it being my first shotgun I've been wanting a new one to try some duck hunting with a friend of mine and dove and turkey hunting. So last week, I picked me up a new Benelli Supernova in max-4 with 26 inch barrel. Was going for a 28 inch barrel but wanted something a lil shorter for more of an all round gun. 

Here's a link to thier site, but you'll have to click on the max-4 pattern to change it on the gun. 

https://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_supernova.php

Can't wait to go try it out at the range after sighting in my muzzleloader.


----------



## radiorob (Aug 5, 2009)

My buddy shoots this gun for duck hunting and loves it. He got the same camo pattern but I think he has the 28" barrel. The push button shell stop is a great feature on this gun.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome gun! :beer:

I also have a Winchester 1300 :beer:

and a Remington 870 :LOL2:


----------



## Andy (Aug 5, 2009)

Good looking gun for sure, hope it puts lots of meat on the table for you. :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 5, 2009)

I shot one of the original Novas with a 26" barrel for 3 years. I never had the first hiccup. It was a great duck gun.

I wound up selling it after I purchased an SBE 2.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 5, 2009)

ur spoiled... =P~ 

those are sweet shotguns


----------



## dunk50 (Aug 5, 2009)

The only Benelli I have ever had in my hand was shorter that yours. It was 17 1/4" long TOTAL. Nice Camo though. The mope cut it down for robberies!! #-o


----------



## switchback (Aug 5, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I shot one of the original Novas with a 26" barrel for 3 years. I never had the first hiccup. It was a great duck gun.
> 
> I wound up selling it after I purchased an SBE 2.



I'd love a SBE 2 but couldn't fork out that kinda dough right now. But later down the line WHEN I find out I like duck hunting, I know I'll want to upgrade. 

Jim, My 1300 has taken many a squirrel, rabbit and dove with out any malfunctions or jam ups. Been a good one and a good shooter for a $200 gun.

Dunk, that's a cryin shame.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 5, 2009)

Eh.

You only live once. 

(just don't tell my wife what one costs :lol: )


----------

